
Ask HN: What are your entertaining tech stories nobody knows about? - nailer
Hi HN! There&#x27;s a lot of famous tech stories - &#x27;magic &#x2F; more magic&#x27;, &#x27;reflections on trusting trust&#x27;, etc. but what are you own lesser-known memorable tech stories?
======
nailer
I have a couple:

\- 2008, the 'bad times ahead' memo from a VC to their portfolio companies
just on the edge of the big crash - was all over YC at the time and you could
feel the fear in the comments.

\- digg and the HD-DVD decryption key. The DRM key for HD DVD was banned in
comments, and users kept posting it and mods kept taking it down until Kevin
Rose himself commented it.

\- Caldera Linux releasing the first graphic Linux installer, called 'Lizard',
short for Linux Wizard. Red Hat releasing their graphical installer called
'Anaconda' because 'Anacondas eat lizards'.

\- The bittorrent load test. Bram Cohen needed some stats for how effective
BitTorrent would be, but he needed some good licensed content. So he cut a
deal with Light Speed and posted on Slashdot tellign everyone they'd get free,
high resolution (at the time) lesbian porn if they'd download this new
software, Bittorrent

